
Facebook users cannot avoid location-based ads, investigation finds - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/dec/19/facebook-users-avoid-location-based-ads-settings-investigation-reveals
======
ineedasername
Wow, just... wow. The hits keep coming. At this point I really don't
understand how just so many egregious, deceptive practices were ever thought
to be a good idea by, presumably, more than a few people at the company.

Was all of this just a sort of fearful, frantic rush to transition from the
startup mentality of "get users first, figure out monetization later" into an
actual revenue model? I'd really like to know, did they panic and throw
spaghetti at the wall to see what would stick, or was this a more strategic
and cynical process of exploitation?

